# 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE 5-5-12



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

****SAVE THE DATE**** ITS ON AND CRACKIN AGAIN PEOPLE!!! COME JOIN US ON SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2012 FOR OUR 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN THE CITY OF SAN FRAN!! THATS RIGHT 5 YEARS STRONG AND GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR!!! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.. WE MEET UP AT 230PM ON MISSION AND TRUMBULL ST (THE 280 OVERPASS) AND WE ROLL OUT AT 330PM .. FOR DIRECTIONS PLEASE CALL OR TEXT JULIAN @ 415-846-3520 HIT US UP HERE ON LAYITLOW.COM facebook.com/carnalescustomscc OR EMAIL US AT [email protected] .. PLEASE NO ATTITUDES BURN OUTS GANG COLORS GANG ACTIVITY OR SET TRIPPIN... COME OUT AND RIDE AND KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME! hope to see every one there thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

From the 3rd Annual Cruise!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> From the 3rd Annual Cruise!!


hell yeah!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats going down sammy?


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*FROM LAST YEARS CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE!!!!*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*
SAME CRUISE DIFFERENT ANGLE

*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

FROM LAST YEARS CRUISE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 408241
> View attachment 408242
> View attachment 408243
> 
> ...


Right on CISCO!!!!! Imma go ahead and steel these pics now lol


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT 

And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Beer Run Bobby said:


> TTT
> 
> And check out my new layitlow post! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


Whuut up BRB


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Yo yo! Just doing radio & comedy! WATCHA! I'm back on the air next Saturday night, come on the air you need anything. Hope your enjoying your weekend.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Beer Run Bobby said:


> Yo yo! Just doing radio & comedy! WATCHA! I'm back on the air next Saturday night, come on the air you need anything. Hope your enjoying your weekend.


Serio?  back on 104.9 or what? Thats wussup homie keep me posted!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 months and counting


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


>


TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*T
T
T
*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> *T
> T
> T
> *


Right on cisco


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt


Thanks homie ... TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

getting ready to roll out :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> *~TTT~*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump! :drama:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> :ninja:


Whut up my ninja :ninja:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wat up ppl!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wuss crackin


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:h5:WHOSE RDY!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> Wuss crackin


if im rdy imma b the only car without touching the switch F****!!!!!!!!!!!!!:facepalm::tears:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

GUS 650 said:


> Whut up my ninja :ninja:


:rofl: *~TTT~*


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bump:drama:Bump


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> :h5:WHOSE RDY!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


Im ready... N ohhh you better believe imma be hitting the switch


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> Im ready... N ohhh you better believe imma be hitting the switch


:thumbsup:good shit ma man good shit:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Driving directions to Mission St & Trumbull St, San Francisco, CA 94112*


*This route has tolls.*- more info »














Hayward, CA















*1.* Head *northwest* on *Mission Blvd* toward *Willis Ave*









0.4 mi 
*2.* Turn left onto *E A St*









1.3 mi 
*3.* Turn right to merge onto *I-880 N* toward *Oakland*









15.7 mi 
*4.* Take exit *46A* on the left for *I-80 W* toward *San Francisco/Bay Bridge*









1.0 mi 
*5.* Keep left at the fork and merge onto *I-80 W* Partial toll road









7.5 mi 
*6.* Merge onto *US-101 S*









2.0 mi 
*7.* Take exit *431* toward *Daly City*









0.4 mi 
*8.* Merge onto *I-280 S*









0.3 mi 
*9.* Take exit *53* to merge onto *Alemany Blvd* toward *Mission St*









0.4 mi 
*10.* Slight right toward *Congdon St/Justin Dr* (signs for *Mission/Alemany*)









0.1 mi 
*11.* Turn left onto *Congdon St/Justin Dr* Continue to follow Congdon St









361 ft 
*12.* Take the 2nd right onto *Trumbull St*









0.2 mi 













Mission St & Trumbull St
San Francisco, CA 94112


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Driving directions to Mission St & Trumbull St, San Francisco, CA 94112*


*This route has tolls.*- more info »













Sacramento, CA














*1.* Head *south* on *9th St* toward *J St* 








0.3 mi 


*2.* Turn right onto *Capitol Mall* 








0.7 mi 

*3.* Continue onto *Tower Bridge Gateway* 








0.8 mi 


*4.* Keep left at the fork and merge onto *I-80 BUS W* 








2.6 mi 


*5.* Merge onto *I-80 W* 








73.1 mi 


*6.* Slight right to stay on *I-80 W* (signs for *San Francisco*) Partial toll road









8.4 mi 


*7.* Merge onto *US-101 S* 








2.0 mi 


*8.* Take exit *431* toward *Daly City* 








0.4 mi 


*9.* Merge onto *I-280 S* 








0.3 mi 


*10.* Take exit *53* to merge onto *Alemany Blvd* toward *Mission St* 








0.4 mi 


*11.* Slight right toward *Congdon St/Justin Dr* (signs for *Mission/Alemany*) 








0.1 mi 


*12.* Turn left onto *Congdon St/Justin Dr* Continue to follow Congdon St









361 ft 


*13.* Take the 2nd right onto *Trumbull St* 








0.2 mi 











Mission St & Trumbull St
San Francisco, CA 94112


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Driving directions to Mission St & Trumbull St, San Francisco, CA 94112*


- more info »













San Jose, CA














*1.* Head *northwest* on *N Market St* toward *W Julian St* 








207 ft 


*2.* Take the 1st left onto *W Julian St* 








0.2 mi 


*3.* Turn right to merge onto *CA-87 N* 








3.0 mi 


*4.* Take exit *9B* on the left to merge onto *US-101 N* toward *San Francisco* 








40.1 mi 


*5.* Take exit *430A* toward *Daly City* 








1.0 mi 


*6.* Merge onto *I-280 S* 








0.2 mi 


*7.* Take exit *53* to merge onto *Alemany Blvd* toward *Mission St* 








0.4 mi 


*8.* Slight right toward *Congdon St/Justin Dr* (signs for *Mission/Alemany*) 








0.1 mi 


*9.* Turn left onto *Congdon St/Justin Dr* Continue to follow Congdon St









361 ft 


*10.* Take the 2nd right onto *Trumbull St* 








0.2 mi 











Mission St & Trumbull St
San Francisco, CA 94112


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

whaaaaazzzzzaaaaappp!! everybody!! So heres a lil info about the 5 de mayo cruise... we got to roll out times... so who ever is parked facing south (going towards down town) on the silver bridge rolls out at 3:00pm 

Who ever is parked on the oppasite side facing north (towards Daly City) makes a u turn (3 wheel:naughty: on the bridge) at 3:30 n rolls out south... you will see Some cars with Carnales Customs plaques parked on both sides of the bridge pull up behind which ever time you would like to leave at... The reason we are doing this is so the first group gets a head start to roll down 24th st and come back up from the potrero st side by the time the second group arrives to 24th st from the mission side its gonna be a massive take over hittin switches on both sides of 24th st :yes: ... by the time the second group gets to potrero and makes a left, we park n chill n wait on potrero until the 1st group to comes back down... Then its straight down Potrero LEFT on 9th st RIGHT on Mission St LEFT on Embarcadero all the way down to Jefferson st (peir 39) put on a show out there for as long as u want then when ur ready to chill, head back to embarcadero to Bryant n chill at Reds Java house Parking lot for the rest of the night... 

*Driving directions to The Embarcadero & Bryant St, San Francisco, CA 94105*


- more info »













Jefferson St
San Francisco, CA














*1.* Head *south* on *Webster St* toward *Beach St* 








0.2 mi 


*2.* Turn left onto *Bay St* 








1.6 mi 


*3.* Turn right onto *The Embarcadero* 








1.7 mi 











The Embarcadero & Bryant St
San Francisco, CA 94105






any questions hit us up at [email protected] or call/text julian at 415-846-3520 Thanks homies!! I cant wait!!!! Its gonna be off the hook!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*2 DA TOP!!*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> *2 DA TOP!!*


 TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

You know Low C. will b rollin fa sho!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hell yea homie!! see u out there 


Q-DOG said:


> You know Low C. will b rollin fa sho!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

This is how its going down in San Fran Cinco de Mayo weekend!! Friday - First Friday Cruise on 24th St. 6pm meet up on 24th between York and Hampshire. We got spots reserved! Saturday - Cinco de Mayo Cruise! Sunday - Sunday Streets on 24th and Harrison. Cruise at 4pm. 3 days of Lowriding in San Fran!! Please come be apart of our movement here in SF!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


ciscosfc said:


> This is how its going down in San Fran Cinco de Mayo weekend!! Friday - First Friday Cruise on 24th St. 6pm meet up on 24th between York and Hampshire. We got spots reserved! Saturday - Cinco de Mayo Cruise! Sunday - Sunday Streets on 24th and Harrison. Cruise at 4pm. 3 days of Lowriding in San Fran!! Please come be apart of our movement here in SF!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> :thumbsup:


 LOOKS LIKE STREET LIFE WILL BE GOING OUT THERE


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't wait! This cruise is going to be Insane!! People from all over are coming down to roll!! Don't miss this one!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS C.C. will be out there rolling with the rest of the homie's.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT FOR ALL THE HOMIES SHOWIN LOVE ON THIS THREAD SEE YALL OUT THERE


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Roll Call 
_For this weekends cruise! 5-5-12


_*CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
INSPIRATIONS C.C
WICKED RIDAZ C.C
UNTOUCHABLES C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C
LIFES FINEST C.C
PADRINOS C.C
STREET LIFE C.C
ROLO N HIS CREW 
I KNOOOOWWW PACHUCO C.C & FRISCOS FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!

ROLL CALL WUSS UP... 4 MORE DAYS TILL WE CAUSE AN EARTHQUAKE IN THE CITY!!! 
*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Roll Call 
_For this weekends cruise! 5-5-12

UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE 












_*CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
INSPIRATIONS C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C
PADRINOS C.C
STREET LIFE C.C
ROLO N HIS CREW 
I KNOOOOWWW PACHUCO C.C & FRISCOS FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!

ROLL CALL WUSS UP... 4 MORE DAYS TILL WE CAUSE AN EARTHQUAKE IN THE CITY!!! 
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Shaaaaooooooo!!!!!!!! Man im getting the word that helllllllla ppl are comming down!!!


nsane86 said:


> Roll Call
> _For this weekends cruise! 5-5-12
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE 2 CRUISE , I WILL HAVE PRE REG FORMS AND PRESALE TICKETS FOR OUR SUPERSHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK OUR SHOW IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! SO SUPPORT US BAY AREA*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Right on homie see u guys out there! Ill get a couple forms off u too 


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> View attachment 474728
> 
> 
> *WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE 2 CRUISE , I WILL HAVE PRE REG FORMS AND PRESALE TICKETS FOR OUR SUPERSHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK OUR SHOW IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! SO SUPPORT US BAY AREA*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*T
T
T*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Tomarrow


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T : )


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

chicanolegacysf said:


> T T T : )


Whuut up D ... See u out there tomorrow? Imma be out there today too


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

OK FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

In behalf of Carnales Customs C.C we wanna thank EVERRYYBODY that came out to S.F to ride today! There were so many cars we ran out of room oat the meet up spot lol... I would name all the car clubs that came out but ill sit here forever lol... To all the homies that came from far away areas much love to all u guys!!!! Real talk! ... I hope everyone gets n got home save... Me personally I had to split early based on I blew the 2 front seals on my cylinders from all that hopping lol.... MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO ALL U ONCE AGAIN!!! Keep it low n slow cause CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME  -GUS CARNALES CUSTOMS CC


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GUS 650 said:


> In behalf of Carnales Customs C.C we wanna thank EVERRYYBODY that came out to S.F to ride today! There were so many cars we ran out of room oat the meet up spot lol... I would name all the car clubs that came out but ill sit here forever lol... To all the homies that came from far away areas much love to all u guys!!!! Real talk! ... I hope everyone gets n got home save... Me personally I had to split early based on I blew the 2 front seals on my cylinders from all that hopping lol.... MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO ALL U ONCE AGAIN!!! Keep it low n slow cause CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME  -GUS CARNALES CUSTOMS CC


HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL, ESPECIALLY FROM MY PEEPS FROM INSPIRATIONS TO HENRY AND HIS CLUB FOR COMING THRU AND HELPING ME WEN I GOT STUCK ON THE FREEWAY HAD A GOOD TIME BBQING WITH YALL AND IM VERY GREATFUL ALWAYS MUSCH LOVE FOR INSPIRATIONS.... AND SHOUT OUTS TOP ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT OUR SUPER SHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL, ESPECIALLY FROM MY PEEPS FROM INSPIRATIONS TO HENRY AND HIS CLUB FOR COMING THRU AND HELPING ME WEN I GOT STUCK ON THE FREEWAY HAD A GOOD TIME BBQING WITH YALL AND IM VERY GREATFUL ALWAYS MUSCH LOVE FOR INSPIRATIONS.... AND SHOUT OUTS TOP ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT OUR SUPER SHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK


:thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Any pics or videos ??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

seriously... who got pics??



gmo442 said:


> Any pics or videos ??


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.416828331675759.98919.100000457874334&type=1&l=16508288f6

PICS FROM SAT and SUN!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

baaad ass pics bro!!


ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.416828331675759.98919.100000457874334&type=1&l=16508288f6
> 
> PICS FROM SAT and SUN!!


----------



## PLEBE650 (Dec 18, 2011)

sick pics. right on for sharing


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------

